# Nos bonnes résolutions pour 2009



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Allez. Encore quelques jours et on en bien un qui va nous pondre un topic des bonnes résolutions pour la nouvelle année :sleep:



Bon déjà le 2 janvier et personne n'a encore ouvert ce fil d'utilité publique... 

Je me dévoue donc...  :sleep:

En 2009 j'arrête de piquer des ronds dans la tirelire de mes enfants... 



_Il va sans dire que le premier qui poste ici quelque chose de "sérieux", sera abreuvé généreusement de coups de boules rouge des plus éminent membres fréquentant ces lieux... _


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Janvier 2009)

En 2009, je m'astreins sans vergogne à fumer faute de mieux. 


Mais avec plaisir !


----------



## meskh (2 Janvier 2009)

" Penser sans scrupules à boire sans lui " 

A la tienne


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Janvier 2009)

"Renoncer Impunément à culpabiliser sous la tente"... :rateau:

Ok, c'est bon, c'est fun mais on va pas en mettre 4 pages :sleep:... 

on passe à des trucs plus "perso" donc...


----------



## Bassman (2 Janvier 2009)

ma résolution sera de ne plus savater les rétro des connards en voiture.


Je leur ferai manger directement :love:


----------



## iota (2 Janvier 2009)

Salut.

Accepter impunément de se caresser avec n'importe qui.

Hum... tout un programme :mouais: :rose:

@+
iota


----------



## iNannoussa (2 Janvier 2009)

Se décider enfin sur la couleur des rideaux de la chambre !!!!! :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Janvier 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Accepter impunément de se caresser avec n'importe qui.
> 
> ...



Bon, ça suffit avec ce site... merci... :sleep:


Je propose également que l'on élargisse un peu le sujet (non, François, j'ai pas parlé de sodomie... enfin pas encore  ): pour 2009  proposons de bonnes résolutions pour d'autres...

Pour 2009 donc, que Titi dessine enfin des gonzesses, des vraies...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Janvier 2009)

iNannoussa a dit:


> Se décider enfin sur la couleur des rideaux de la chambre !!!!! :rose:



Hummm... tu aimes le rouge ??


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Janvier 2009)

Cette année, je pense que je vais changer le monde

(le vieux monde est trop vieux)


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Pour 2009 donc, que Titi dessine enfin des gonzesses, des *vrais*...


vraies...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> vraies...



Ha oui, gonzesses donc vrai avec un "e"... comme avec chattes quoi...


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2009)

Quoi ? Mado n'est pas une vraie fille ?  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quoi ? Mado n'est pas une vraie fille ?  :love:



Ben, c'est juste une histoire de vrais poils (sans "e" donc)... j'ai pas dit non plus que Mado s'épilait...


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2009)

Ne plus boire que de l'eau non distillée...


----------



## dool (3 Janvier 2009)

Arrêtez les sucettes à l'anis...


----------



## Lalis (3 Janvier 2009)

Me mettre à regarder du foot à la télé.


...



Mouaaahaaahaaarrrfff
:casse:  :hosto:


----------



## fairway (3 Janvier 2009)

- j'arrete de fumer...ou j'arrete d'arreter, je ne sais pas encore !
- je switche...ça c'est sur par contre


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quoi ? Mado n'est pas une vraie fille ?  :love:



Pourquoi tu mets un "love" après cette question ? Ça te ferait kiffer que mado soit un trans ? 



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ben, c'est juste une histoire de vrais poils (sans "e" donc)... j'ai pas dit non plus que Mado s'épilait...


Elle se baigne à oilpé, maintenant, mado ? :love:



dool a dit:


> Arrêtez les sucettes à l'anis...


Tu sais que je ne bois quasiment plus de pastis, ça donnait trop de goût à mon sperme...





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Je propose également que l'on élargisse un peu le sujet (non, François, j'ai pas parlé de sodomie... enfin pas encore  ): pour 2009  proposons de bonnes résolutions pour d'autres...
> 
> Pour 2009 donc, que Titi dessine enfin des gonzesses, des vraies...



Et sinon, sodomie pour tous les autres. :love: Mais des vraies, hein.


----------



## HmJ (4 Janvier 2009)

... moi, en 2009, j'arrete de venerer mon Mac Pro, parce que meme au bout d'un an il n'a pas ete epargne par un gros bug informatique...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2009)

C'est décidé, en 2009, je démarre l'informatique.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

- Guérir de mes problèmes personnels
- Arrêter la clope
- Attraper une poulette.


----------



## kitetrip (4 Janvier 2009)

Ne plus manger de KFC


----------



## havez (4 Janvier 2009)

redwoody001 a dit:


> Spam spam spam&#8230;



Bizarre ces résolutions...
Elles sont,disons,robotique 

Enfin bref,
moi,ce serait plutôt ne plus polluer le bar avec mes "topic inutile :modo: " n'est-ce pas L'écrieur? 
Et aussi me trouver une petite amie...  bah quoi?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2009)

havez a dit:


> Bizarre ces résolutions...
> Elles sont,disons,robotique
> 
> Enfin bref,
> ...



Apparemment t'as également décidé de donner un peu de boulot au modo qui vont devoir nettoyer ta citation... inutile... :sleep:


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Janvier 2009)

havez a dit:


> Enfin bref,
> moi,ce serait plutôt ne plus polluer le bar avec mes "topic inutile :modo: " n'est-ce pas L'écrieur?
> Et aussi me trouver une petite amie...  bah quoi?



Ah, merde, qu'est-ce qu'il y a ?
Au bar, des "topic inutile :modo: ", t'en as commis qu'un seul, non ? Et je l'avais pas lu, jusque-là, je crois. Donc c'est de mes fils dont tu dois parler.
Mais desquels, je n'en ai aucune idée.
Aucun de mes fils n'est inutile, mais il n'est pas dans mes résolutions de cette année d'avoir à l'expliquer.
Cette année, je dilate.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2009)

longeons les murs


----------



## G3finder (4 Janvier 2009)

en 2009, quel programme 

je me remets sérieusement à la moto, je maigris... 

je change de vie.... je reviens en super forme 

j'essaie de trouver une idée d'entreprise que je créerai en 2010


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah, merde, qu'est-ce qu'il y a ?
> Au bar, des "topic inutile :modo: ", t'en as commis qu'un seul, non ? Et je l'avais pas lu, jusque-là, je crois. Donc c'est de mes fils dont tu dois parler.
> Mais desquels, je n'en ai aucune idée.
> Aucun de mes fils n'est inutile, mais il n'est pas dans mes résolutions de cette année d'avoir à l'expliquer.
> Cette année, je dilate.



Des fils inutiles de l'écrieur ?

Mais il y en a des centaines

(je les ai tous lu)

Indigestes, chiants, longs, il n'y a pas pire

Mais, bon, cela dit, je préfère lire une ligne de l'écrieur plutôt que la plupart des messages écrits ici depuis longtemps


----------



## G3finder (4 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Des fils inutiles de l'écrieur ?
> 
> Mais il y en a des centaines
> 
> ...



et sinon ... des réoslutions 

enfin ton programme pour changer le monde


----------



## nemo77 (4 Janvier 2009)

cette année pas de résolutions.... je ne les tiens jamais... alors...


----------



## Madeline (4 Janvier 2009)

Cette année *je vis* tout simplement... sans avoir besoin de résolutions d'aucune sorte


----------



## nemo77 (4 Janvier 2009)

et c'est cela le plus important


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2009)

Madeline a dit:


> Cette année *je vis* tout simplement... sans avoir besoin de résolutions d'aucune sorte



Et hop, on retombe dans la guimauve


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2009)

flooder comme un foux pour faire fermé se tread ...


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

et je vais commencé NOW



 je déconne, s'est bon, vous en faite pas je sort​


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Janvier 2009)

- arrêter de fumer ou réduire beaucoup. 
- se remettre au sport doucement.
- arrêter les beta bloquants
- arrêter les anxio
- guérir du corps et de l'âme
- ne plus être con
- vivre pour soi et non pour les autres
- ne plus sortir à 21h du travail
- bosser plus tard pour oublier
- ne plus y penser
- trouver tous les soirs une chose positive de la journée
- sortir de temps en temps
- recommencer à sourire
- essayer de rire
- chercher activement un appartement
- ne plus s'inquiéter
- ne plus attacher d'importance à cet abruti de chef
- se persuader que je ne suis pas totalement moche con et stupide
- ........................... :sleep:


Je vais jamais avoir assez de temps :sleep:


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2009)

résolution : saliver comme tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

Aller aux examens !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2009)

odré a dit:


> Aller aux examens !



De quoi tu parles ? tes rdv chez le gynéco ?   

Moi j'ai pris une autre résolution : arrêter d'envoyer mes voeux... :sleep:


----------



## Lila (5 Janvier 2009)

....ne plus venir sur Mac G ......

......:mouais:.....

.... bon ok....disons juste après ça !!!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2009)

Ma bonne résolution pour certain(e)s : qu'ils arrêtent de nous poster leurs "plus belle photo"...   :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2009)

Oooh !...
Mais c'est qu'il aurait son p'tit bourrichon tout r'monté, le CCM !...  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Oooh !...
> Mais c'est qu'il aurait son p'tit bourrichon tout r'monté, le CCM !...  :love:



Même pas mon titi, enfin pas plus qu'en 2008... juste ras le bol des faux gentils, des vrais cons déguisés en mecsympa, des neuneus qui font exprès de pas comprendre, des connes qui ont un avis sur tout et surtout qui ne manque pas une occasion pour le faire savoir... enfin j'en ai surtout marre de belle maman qui squatte depuis une semaine...


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Même pas mon titi, enfin pas plus qu'en 2008... juste ras le bol des faux gentils, des vrais cons déguisés en mecsympa, des neuneus qui font exprès de pas comprendre, des connes qui ont un avis sur tout et surtout qui ne manque pas une occasion pour le faire savoir... *enfin j'en ai surtout marre de belle maman qui squatte depuis une semaine...*


Ben voilà...
Fallait le dire !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2009)

Être vivant.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (5 Janvier 2009)

Faire l'amour à Louise Bourgoin.













Oui, je sais... :rose:


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2009)

Pas plus de résolutions cette année que les précédentes.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2009)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Faire l'amour à Louise Bourgoin...



tu devrais peut être envisager de faire l'amour AVEC Louise Machin...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .... bon ok....disons juste après ça !!!!!



Trop tard, on l'a vu que tu as croisé quelque chose


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Janvier 2009)

Les bonnes résolutions....

Continuer de rester impassible quand un client vient vous faire réaliser un plaquette R/V et un flyer uniquement avec de la Comic Sans MS.... Mais en gras et en italique quand même pour les titres. :sleep: 

L'année commence fort.


----------



## Craquounette (5 Janvier 2009)

Ne plus poser pour tirhum tant qu'il dessinera aussi mâle :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Janvier 2009)

Quelques souhaits pour cette nouvelle année...

1) Que le gouvernement reconnaisse enfin que la France comme un état néo-fasciste. Avec un peu de persévérance, on va pouvoir y arriver ! 





2) Que l'Union Européenne soit inscrite sur la liste des organisations terroristes.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

Mes bonnes résolutions :
72 points par pouce pour mon écran et 600 pour ma laser.

(qoui, je vous l'ai déjà faite l'an dernier ?)


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ne plus poser pour tirhum tant qu'il dessinera aussi mâle :love:


_Chhhhhuuuuuuuuuuu tt !!...
Y'a des gueux qui lisent !... :rose:_


----------



## havez (5 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Apparemment t'as également décidé de donner un peu de boulot au modo qui vont devoir nettoyer ta citation... inutile... :sleep:



Il faut bien le signaler  et aussi l'exprimer 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah, merde, qu'est-ce qu'il y a ?
> Au bar, des "topic inutile :modo: ", t'en as commis qu'un seul, non ? Et je l'avais pas lu, jusque-là, je crois. Donc c'est de mes fils dont tu dois parler.
> Mais desquels, je n'en ai aucune idée.
> Aucun de mes fils n'est inutile, mais il n'est pas dans mes résolutions de cette année d'avoir à l'expliquer.
> Cette année, je dilate.



4/5 mais je ne m'en rappelle plus :rose:
Mais tu m'avais bien bouler rouge :rateau:

Si tu le dis 
On l'avais bien compris 
Bah c'est bien ça car au moins,mes "topic inutile :modo: " vont pouvoir se balader tranquille  tant que je ne spam pas le forum... 



CouleurSud a dit:


> Des fils inutiles de l'écrieur ?
> 
> Mais il y en a des centaines
> 
> ...



c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit 
Hein?? Quoi?? Je croyais que ce qu'il y avait dans le bar était tout sauf inutile


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Janvier 2009)

Arrêter de penser que je peux réussir mes études sans travail personnel en dehors des cours.


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Janvier 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Arrêter de penser que je peux réussir mes études sans travail personnel en dehors des cours.



On peut.
Si.
Si si.
Si si si...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Quelques souhaits pour cette nouvelle année...
> 
> 1) Que le gouvernement reconnaisse enfin que la France comme un état néo-fasciste. Avec un peu de persévérance, on va pouvoir y arriver !
> 
> ...



J'en ajoute une troisième pour toi:
3) Arrêter de fumer et de dire n'importe quoi...
:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ma bonne résolution pour certain(e)s : qu'ils arrêtent de nous poster leurs "plus belle photo"...   :sleep:


La résolution serait de leur dire directement&#8230; j'ai peur que le message ne passe pas.


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

*ÊTRE GAY !!!*

Comme Steve !!


----------



## Ax6 (7 Janvier 2009)

Ne pas poster ma bonne résolution sur un forum cette année... 

Merde raté 



iNannoussa a dit:


> Se décider enfin sur la couleur des rideaux de la chambre !!!!! :rose:



Tiens c'est pareil pour moi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

Cette année :love:

- déjà résolution n°1 : faire un effort sur la modération (à savoir être plus présente) 
- euh, 2, arrêter de fumer ( :mouais: enfin je peux toujours essayer :love: si je ne me mets pas à boire entre temps :rateau: )
- et euh 3, prendre un abonnement dans un club de sport histoire de garder ma forme olympique et ma souplesse légendaire :love: :love:

Sinon je pense que c'est tout


----------



## jacquemoud_b (8 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Cette année :love:
> 
> - déjà résolution n°1 : faire un effort sur la modération (à savoir être plus présente)
> - euh, 2, arrêter de fumer ( :mouais: enfin je peux toujours essayer :love: si je ne me mets pas à boire entre temps :rateau: )
> ...




tout ca! eh bien bonne chance!

pour moi c'est switcher et c'est fait, j'attend plus que l'ordi qui doit arriver.


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

même po peur  :love:

justement, il y a tellement encore à faire


----------



## jugnin (8 Janvier 2009)

Cette année, c'est décidé.

Je vais commencer par faire sécession avec l'Etat Français. Ras l'cul. 

Dans un premier temps, je déclarerai l'indépendance de mon appartement, avant d'étendre mon royaume*, de façon belliqueuse s'il le faut, au moins jusqu'au Champion du quartier. Une fois conforté unilatéralement dans ma position de Leader européen, je ramasserai une branche pointue, et j'irai envahir la Suisse. Ils sont toujours neutres, ce sera facile.

Après, on verra. Peut-être j'arrêterai de fumer.

*Oui, je fonde une monarchie. La démocratie est l'utopie des faibles et des couards.


----------



## Ax6 (8 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Cette année, c'est décidé.
> 
> Je vais commencer par faire sécession avec l'Etat Français. Ras l'cul.
> 
> ...



Pendant ton séjour en suisse, je tenterai une attaque éclair par derrière pour récupérer ton royaume, je te laisse champion, j'ai pas la carte de fidélité


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

Ouais fais gaffe jugnin, ils sont quand surarmé et en cas d'attaque nucléaire Lyon est à côté ... Y'a pas de place pour tous le monde au Mont Verdun.


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Janvier 2009)

odré a dit:


> Ouais fais gaffe jugnin, ils sont quand surarmé et en cas d'attaque nucléaire Lyon est à côté ... Y'a pas de place pour tous le monde au Mont Verdun.



Certes, mais en se tassant bien, on devrait pouvoir tous se caser au Mont Thou, au Mont Cindre (là, va falloir vider tous ces restos lamentables, ce qui ne sera pas une mince affaire, vu la clientèle légèrement pénible) ou à Saint-Fortunat


----------



## jacquemoud_b (9 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Cette année, c'est décidé.
> 
> Je vais commencer par faire sécession avec l'Etat Français. Ras l'cul.
> 
> ...



lol pas de bol, on est au courant maintenant. on va faire gaffe à tous les gens qui passent la frontière avec une branche pointue. on leur jettera un fromage! ^^

Vive la Suisse


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *ÊTRE GAY !!!*
> 
> Comme Steve !!



et qu'est-ce qui sera le plus difficile : 

- être homo, 
- prendre ta carte de l'UMP :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

*MOI J'ARRETE QUE DALLE!!!
JE CONTINUE, MAIS EN MIEUX!*


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *MOI J'ARRETE QUE DALLE!!!
> JE CONTINUE, MAIS EN MIEUX!*



Ah wé ça se voit, tu as augmenté de 2 pt ta police de caractère et tu as rajouté 1 supplémentaire, tiens bon plus que 356 jours à tenir


----------



## jugnin (9 Janvier 2009)

En 2009, j'agresserai sauvagement quiconque me servira de façon récurrente un infinitif pour un participe passé, et vice versa. C'est proprement intolérable.

Et ça vaut aussi à l'oral. On me la fait pas.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> En 2009, j'agresserai sauvagement quiconque me servira de façon récurrente un infinitif pour un participe passé, et vice versa. C'est proprement intolérable.
> 
> Et ça vaut aussi à l'oral. On me la fait pas.



'tain, t'as l'air énerver
qu'est-ce qui te fait sorti de tes gonds comme ça ?


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

Tient une bonne raiesolution pour me faire encore plus émé de Jugnin  
A partire d'ojordui, cette page serat ma bible


----------



## jugnin (9 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> 'tain, t'as l'air énerver
> qu'est-ce qui te fait sorti de tes gonds comme ça ?



Ah mais je suis très calme. Si tu pouvais voir le stoïcisme avec lequel j'agresse les gens... Les frères Cohen s'en sont inspirés pour le personnage du méchant de _No country for old men._


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah mais je suis très calme. Si tu pouvais voir le stoïcisme avec lequel j'agresse les gens... Les frères Cohen s'en sont inspirés pour le personnage du méchant de _No country for old men._



Me demande à qui ils ont prendre la coupe de cheveux.


----------



## jugnin (9 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Me demande à qui ils ont PU prendre la coupe de cheveux.



Il m'ont dit que c'était à un écrivain...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah mais je suis très calme. Si tu pouvais voir le stoïcisme avec lequel j'agresse les gens... Les frères Cohen s'en sont inspirés pour le personnage du méchant de _No country for old men._



Ils se sont aussi inspirés de toi pour le fusil à pompe que porte _ledit_ méchant ?


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> et ma souplesse légendaire :love: :love:



Quand tu fais l'amour t'arrive à mettre tes jambes derrière ta tête ?? :rose:


En levrette bien sûr sinon c'est trop facile...


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Quand tu fais l'amour t'arrive à mettre tes jambes derrière ta tête ?? :rose:
> 
> 
> En levrette bien sûr sinon c'est trop facile...


Ne change pas de sujet tu veux 

Sinon tu y arrives M_T ? 

_Edit : Tiens un message subliminal qui n'apparait qu'en quote, je t'ai involontairement grillé :rateau:_


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

vous êtes bien curieux 

et puis ça ne regarde que mon gentil n'amoureux :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> vous êtes bien curieux
> 
> et puis ça ne regarde que mon gentil n'amoureux :love:



*EH, LES MORTS DE FAIM!!!
MODERN, ELLE EST EN 
MAINS!!!*


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

si c'est pour faire ça avec la main... :rateau:


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *EH, LES MORTS DE FAIM!!!
> MODERN, ELLE EST EN
> MAINS!!!*




C'est pas moi qui ai commencé :hein: et j'balancerai pas 

C'est jaipatoukompri


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

bande de jaloux :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> vous êtes bien curieux
> 
> et puis ça ne regarde que mon gentil n'amoureux :love:



N'empêche... Je peux répondre quand même ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> bande de jaloux :love: :love: :love:



Pas moi :style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> N'empêche... Je peux répondre quand même ?


euh :rose: c'est à dire que euh... :rose: ben euh... 

j'ai changé hein aussi depuis :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

Tu aurais donc perdu en souplesse ?  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

par contre j'ai jamais dit ça 

j'dis ça j'dis rien :love:


----------



## toys (12 Janvier 2009)

aller chez un osthéo car la j'ai la souplesse d'un manche de pioche ...


----------



## NED (12 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> aller chez un osthéo car la j'ai la souplesse d'un manche de pioche ...



Pareil Ostéo et aussi scanner des sinus...


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *EH, LES MORTS DE FAIM!!!
> MODERN, ELLE EST EN
> MAINS!!!*





PATOCHMAN a dit:


>





Résolution 2009.01 (identique aux années précédentes)
_Se souvenir que l'amour courtois est toujours plus discret avec les femmes en main._


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Résolution 2009.01 (identique aux années précédentes)
> _Se souvenir que l'amour courtois est toujours plus discret avec les femmes en main._





tu peux y mettre les deux (main*s*)


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Janvier 2009)

Peu de femmes sont en main*s*. Les cocus le savent bien. 
Ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Peu de femmes sont en main*s*. Les cocus le savent bien.
> Ou pas



l'orthographe est la science des ânes. tu n'avais pas remarqué que j'en étais un ?


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu aurais donc perdu en souplesse ?  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2009)




----------



## gKatarn (13 Janvier 2009)

Manque les mouches


----------

